# PTO shear bolts



## Dingus (Sep 12, 2021)

Have a TYM T293 and am trying to use a Woods 5" rotary cutter. Every time I engage pto button the shear bolt breaks. Any way to slow down pto speed to engage without shearing? Owners manual states pto has one speed.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I rather doubt there's an adjustment for that. If you're interested I have a few ideas that might be of some help. Provided you're up for a little "creative experimenting" with some of the hydraulic piping. 

I came across this.



https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5827738c893fc0eadc600d63/t/5866e88dc534a514406a1ba2/1483139239057/T293.pdf



If the link works for you, scroll down to page 200 and see if anything in that diagram matches your tractor.


----------



## DIYOrangeDave (Jan 5, 2019)

How about a slip clutch?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you engaging the PTO at idle…then increasing to PTO speed? Have you tried to spin the mower shaft by hand to be sure the gearbox is not bound up? Are you using an actual shear bolt for that mower? B.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Dingus said:


> Have a TYM T293 and am trying to use a Woods 5" rotary cutter. Every time I engage pto button the shear bolt breaks. Any way to slow down pto speed to engage without shearing? Owners manual states pto has one speed.


Are the bolts grade 2/3 then? 

I use grade 5 because my machine will break a 2 or 3 in no time flat. I do have an external slip clutch as the machine does not have one internally. 

Also for corrosion purposes, stainless or brass/bronze grade 5 works nicely.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Throttle down to the slowest speed that will allow you to engage the PTO without stalling the engine. I went through a lot of shear bolts before I learned to do this. I have only sheared one since, when I hit a piece of buried metal and the shear bolt worked like it should.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> Throttle down to the slowest speed that will allow you to engage the PTO without stalling the engine. I went through a lot of shear bolts before I learned to do this. I have only sheared one since, when I hit a piece of buried metal and the shear bolt worked like it should.



This is true for any PTO powered implement....


----------

